# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Hashmash's Workbook

## hashmash89

Hello my friends ::D: 

I thought I would participate in this class. Matte87 always has something helpful to say when i'm checking out new threads and I need as much practice with lucid dreaming as I can get, so I figured even though its a little late I would make a workbook. I'll try my best to keep up with these tasks...

I tried to wild twice this morning and have been trying every night for the past couple days. I'm going to keep this up until I have a couple and get a feel for them, then I will relax my WILD practice a bit. I also reality check and practice ADA throughout the day to encourage DILD. I also WBTB every night. It's gotten to the point where I wake up naturally around 5 hours(although sometimes much earlier) after bed and then every thirty minutes to an hour after that. I usually try to WILD or MILD at these times but still have had limited success. 

Tonight I will meditate on a lucid mantra a bit before bed. When I wake up the first time, if I don't have anything interesting to write in my dj I will not worry about it and try to go straight into a WILD without moving or opening my eyes. If I have a badass dream I will write it down and get up and stretch a bit. I will probably make some tea and read a bit before trying a MILD. Anytime I wake up after the first time I think I will just try to MILD. It's still early in the day so I may change my mind on exactly how I'm going to do things tonight but I'm pretty sure it will be something like that :tongue2:

----------


## Matte87

Welcome! It's never too late to join, and thanks for the kind words  :smiley:  If you feel like it, go ahead and do the earlier tasks, or just start with current weeks tasks. I'll give you a * for the WILD task done right away. 

How often do you succeed in your WBTB attempts? Keep on dreaming!

----------


## hashmash89

Not very often. Last month I had two lucid dreams and two the month before with WBTB. I started practicing WBTBs for my recall initially. I've only recently begun trying WILDs and MILDs during WBTB. I have a feeling it will bring me success soon ::D:  I just gotta figure out whats right for me, like how long to stay up and what to do while awake etc...

For now my priority is to fly so thats the main task I will focus on at the moment, I will try my best to remember to stabilize the dream as well though

----------


## Matte87

Ah okay. What I've done with the WBTB technique, is that I've made it into something "special". By doing this, and believing in it fully, I increase my chances of getting Lucid. The technique itself is great, but add a bit of placebo effect because you believe in it so much (and as we all know, belief is key) and you have an even greater technique. I don't WBTB properly more than once a week tops, and I usually succeed when I do them.

Flying is awesome, so that's a good goal to strive for  :smiley:  Good luck!

----------


## hashmash89

Well I went to bed around midnight and woke up several times throughout the night. The first couple times I didnt remember anything. One of these times I didn't move at all and kept my eyes closed and tried going straight into a WILD. Trying just made me wake up more and more though and I eventually gave up and just let myself fall back to sleep. When I next woke up i remembered some dreams and wrote them down. I got up and fed my dog and then went back to bed chanting a reality check mantra. I couldn't sleep though and was awake for a few hours before finally dozing off. My last dream of the morning had the potential for me to question my reality because my sense of time got messed up. 

Heres what happened  (Earlier in the dream i had looked at a clock and saw it was 12 and i thought it meant at night. I even rem thinking in bed i wonder how my dream recall will be on vacation. When i get back to the room sara is sitting on the bed and i can see light outside so i find out its actually noon. I readjust to not going back to sleep but instead getting up for the day and i even rem my dreams from this morning thinking oh yeah ive already dreamt this morning, in the dream.) and here is the full dj from last night June 6 Non Lucids - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

Perhaps I am using the WBTB a bit much but like I said I initially started practicing it for recall and now it just happens naturally. But perhaps I could make the proper WBTB a little more special like you said, only actually getting up and out of bed maybe once or twice a week and through the rest of the week just use it for recall. Thanks for the advice ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Ah, good try on the WILD again. Your recall seems to be rather good, so yeah that sounds like a good idea  :smiley:  Get out of bed and do something to activate your brain. I myself have to eat some breakfast while thinking of Lucid Dreaming and what I will do. Get excited!

----------


## tblanco

this class has 2 texans and 2 europeans. weird.

----------


## Matte87

Haha, you won't be starting no war now will ya? You and your guns...  :wink2:

----------


## hashmash89

That is interesting huh tblanco, I was actually in austin last week visiting my aunt. It is getting hot here in texas... btw i checked out your workbook, thanks for the welcome ::D: 

Had very limited recall all night and most of the morning. Woke up after 4 hours of sleep with no mem and again another two hours later with no mem. Once again i had a pretty difficult time getting back to sleep after this and was just lying there for about two hours. I finally dozed off though and was happy to remember a pretty long dream although not lucid.Back in Soccer - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

The guy da in my dream is actually a good dreamsign as irl he really hates me but in a lot of my dreams its almost like we are friends or can at least tolerate each other  :tongue2:

----------


## Matte87

Long dreams are a blast  :smiley:  Were you doing mantras or something similar which kept you awake or were you just having a hard time falling back asleep? Might have slept for a bit too long if you're not used to sleep for that long.

**Message to everyone** Everyone is doing great, I love your enthusiasm guys and even though we're a small group, I'd rather have it small and personal than big and too messy  :smiley: 

I read all your entries each day you post them, and to keep it a bit more simple for me (and yourselves and other readers) I want you to put in a few spaces here and there. A long text can get a bit hard to read if there's no spaces. Another thing you might want to do is to separate your text with either colours or *bold* for when you're lucid, not lucid and when making comments. This is ofcourse entirely optional and is just a tip to make the DJ entries better.

Join chat on *Thursday at 20.00 GMT+2* if you can. New tasks and some random talk  :smiley:  Keep on dreaming guys and keep up the good work!

----------


## hashmash89

I was actually doing a mantra at first. I think it may be a combination of both the mantra and maybe sleeping a bit too long. I think it would also help if I was a bit more active throughout the day  and didn't have so much energy. 

I was actually considering spacing that last entry out a bit, ill be sure to do that in the future.

Hopefully I can get a nice flight in before the next tasks. Im sure I will ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Yeah if you don't use that energy, it'll keep you awake. I work as a construction worker and I have very regular sleeping hours. I fall asleep within minutes every night. Physical activity is priceless. 

Good and good  :smiley:  I believe in you!

----------


## hashmash89

Well I woke up twice throughout the night and both times I couldn't really grasp what I had been dreaming about, I probably should've tried a little harder but wasn't too worried about it. When I woke up last I remembered a short flash that isn't really worth journaling.(Im in the house by the backdoor and for some reason I begin peeing in a bucket in the middle of the floor. I know there are people in the house so I keep looking around to make sure I have some privacy when I see my brothers friend come through the front door. I turn my back to him and dont rem past this) So yeah a bit short and insignificant, it is interesting though this is the first time i rem a dream where i use the restroom.... Not too worried about it though as whenever I have bad recall one night, the next night I usually rem several detailed dreams

I was having trouble getting back to sleep again so I took a quick shower and tried to relax a bit but as relaxed as i was i still couldn't get back to sleep. Hopefully I'll be tired enough later today to take a nap and practice either a WILD or MILD. If not I plan to do a proper WBTB tonight. I know a lucid is just around the corner I can feel it ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Yeah when you sleep too little, you get REM rebound the day after. Also, I have dreams in which I do either number one or two, but it never happens in real life haha. Happy dreaming tonight  :wink2:

----------


## hashmash89

I feel like i've gone back in time or something  ::D:  Tried recovering my entries but i couldnt find them with google, it just said i had no entries for that day or something. No worries though, got some more regular dreams today. My goal is to at least check my pockets before thursday, but also to fly and try a summon out.

June 14 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

Your recall is improving alot! Very nice man  :smiley:  I like the ass wiping part haha. See if you can get Lucid tonight and summon a DC. I intend to aswell as tblanco. Let's make it a little challenge! Don't forget to visualize and tell yourself you will get Lucid. Everytime you wake up you do that or try to WILD. Good lucK!

----------


## hashmash89

Lol yeah that was a strange dream flash. The summon idea sounds good to me, it will be interesting to see how we all do.  ::D:

----------


## hashmash89

Got very little sleep last night and unfortunately was unable to complete our little challenge. I want to have a lucid dream sooo badddd. Hopefully I can get this weeks tasks done before tomorrow. The plan is to try a WILD at some point today and just hope i sleep better tonight. ITS GONNA HAPPEN!  ::D: 

June 15 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

You can't have epic dreams every night  :wink2:  I will cross my fingers for you tonight. Good luck!

----------


## hashmash89

Had a short dream induced lucid dream last night during my first rem cycle. Unfortunately i didnt remember to do either task, instead i tried manifesting some lighting and flying. That didnt quite work out either. I did get a good laugh in the dream and enjoyed what little scenery i took in, im really just excited to have broken my dry spell. Hopefully I'll have better luck with this weeks tasks. After that lucid dream i feel like i could go lucid so easily so hopefully i will continue to have them  ::D: 

June 16 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

Haha that was a cool dream. I know the feeling of having a power fail you. You'll be able to do it one day man, I managed to control fire using a lighter. Instead of summoning a fireball in my hand just like that, I put a small flame there first. Worked like a charm! Must have watched X-men too much  :tongue2:

----------


## hashmash89

Thats a good idea man, i'll have to keep that in mind next time. I was just a little too excited in this dream as well. Will have to stabilize better next time. I shouldve started eating plants as i was in a park  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Eating plants is the shit! Sometimes we remember our dream goals, sometimes we don't. I didn't until my third LD in a row. You can increase the chances of you remembering them by connecting you being Lucid with doing them. "Lucid, ok now what? Goals!" Kinda like that.

----------


## hashmash89

Sounds good, ill keep that in mind as well. Thanks for the advice  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Also, chat has started, get on!  ::D:

----------


## hashmash89

Was having a real hard time remembering dreams throughout the early morning WBTBs but finally got one when i woke up for good. Non-lucid though :tongue2: 

June 17 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I tried to DEILD a few times. I guess it wouldnt be a real DEILD attempt because i couldn't rem any previous dreams, but i did stay completely still and try to go straight into a WILD a few times last night. I ended up falling asleep each time but one of the attempts i rem my imagination getting really vivid like i could interact with it. What i was imagining also seemed to begin appearing directly on my eyelids rather than in my minds eye. Unfortunately it didnt last and i ended up falling asleep, but it was interesting and i think i may have been close  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

From what I read, your mind is influenced by dreaming, which makes you have dreams about dreams. This is great, perhaps use that as a Dream Sign? If you have alot of dreams about dreams. Whenever you think about dreaming or is on DV, RC. 

Good job on the DEILD attempts, you were close for sure  :smiley:  The cat was hilarious haha. I love random stuff like that. Keep it up!

----------


## hashmash89

Sounds like a good idea as dreaming is often a theme in my dreams :tongue2:  Ill start rcing whenever im on DV and whenever i'm talking or thinking about dreams.

----------


## hashmash89

Had a very short lucid this morning. I had woken up at 5 and decided to do a proper WBTB. It worked perfectly and i reality checked in my dream. Despite it seeming to be very stable it ended very quickly. Had an interesting FA after.

June 18 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Im glad that i actually thought about and remembered my goal in the dream, this will be helpful in the future  ::D:

----------


## hashmash89

Just regular dreams this morning. Hoping to eat something in my next lucid. It's only been a day but i'm tempted to try a proper WBTB again tonight...ill see how it goes  :tongue2: 

June 19 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

Atleast you're recalling something  :smiley:  I've gone 6 days without recalling anything, it was pure hell! Good look on your WBTB man!

----------


## hashmash89

Just non-lucids. Hoping to get this weeks tasks done tonight and tomorrow night  ::D: 

June 20 and 21 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## hashmash89

Some more non-lucids. Im hoping to get at least one task done before tomorrow. We shall see...

June 22 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

Ah some dreaming related stuff and that thing with the teacher was interesting. What our minds make up I mean. Good luck tonight man, I believe in you as always, but the key is for you to believe in yourself!  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Class might be delayed today (or canceled) have alot of things I need to do. I'll update you guys later on.

----------


## hashmash89

Recalled a lot of dreams last night but none lucid. Some were still fun/interesting though so its all good. I did try a proper WBTB but couldn't get back to sleep afterwards so it was kind of counterproductive. No class today, im gonna use that as an excuse to take longer with this weeks tasks  ::D: 

June 23 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## hashmash89

Shouldve gone lucid after a proper WBTB last night but didnt quite make the shift in awareness. Still had some cool dreams, I know another lucid is just around the corner  ::D: 

June 24 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

When I read the dreams, I had the feeling that you were so close to getting Lucid. Better close than not at all though  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Thanks Matte and yes I agree it feels so close, just more non lucids today though. I tried WILDing quite a bit this morning and I am starting to wonder if this technique just isnt for me. I have enough trouble getting back to sleep at night as it is and WILD attempts just make it harder. I want to try DEILDs some more, but even last night I woke up once and remained perfectly still, eyes closed; but was unable to fall back into sleep/dream and just lied there for a while. Perhaps I should just start doing a shitload of excersise before bed or something. It makes it interesting trying to dream when after 4 or 5 hours of sleep i can get up for the day ::D: 

June 25 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

BTW nice driving in your lucid last night

----------


## Matte87

What do you do when you try to DEILD? Do you visualize anything at all? I find it pretty easy to DEILD once I get into the right mindset. Just forget about your body and focus on the things you're visualizing. Also that's a nice amount of dreams, they were all amusing. And thanks  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

I pretty much do what I would try to do during a WILD, usually focusing on my breath and kind of trying to, someone on the forums called it  "meditate myself to sleep." But no I dont visualize anything. Ill give it a shot focusing on my visualisations, perhaps focusing on my breath keeps me too aware of my body. Any other tips or should i just give that a shot tonight?

----------


## Matte87

Yeah I think that's your main problem. The few times I've WILD'ed and DEILD'ed I always have trouble succeeding if I focus 100% on the technique itself. It's when I just let go and relax completely and visualize something or pay attention to the images I see that I succeed. Try it out after 4½ or 6 hours of sleep  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Ok cool sounds good Matte. I'll give it a shot tonight

----------


## hashmash89

Tried to DEILD once and got pretty close. I didn't focus on my technique i kind of just thought about what i wanted to do and visualized it. My imagination began getting pretty vivid so i think i may have been falling asleep. Unfortunately for some reason my leg flinched and hit the wall pretty hard, it was really strange. Later in the morning i did a WBTB and tried to MILD. It took a long time to fall asleep so i think my mantra must have worn off a bit. When i did finally fall asleep it was into a light sleep and i feel i couldve easily maintained awareness during this time. This gives me confidence to keep trying the WILD technique. ::D:  So yeah non-lucids today

June 26 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

Ah very good man  :smiley:  Keep the spirits high! Also once again it sounds like you're close to getting lucid, you question things alot.

----------


## tblanco

WILDS are fucking hard and took me a long time to get it. Make sure you are late in the Night Sleeping, 3rd or 4th REM.  But they are awesome. When i get the wild it's So Far always a False Awakening. 
Yoshi's guide is pretty good.

----------


## hashmash89

Thanks tblanco i'll keep that in mind, im trying to think of natural ways to just make myself more tired as well. I read through Yoshis WILD guide a LONG time ago so i could probably benefit from another read through ::D:

----------


## hashmash89

Just had some fragments this morning. I didnt get a chance to DEILD, but I did try to WILD when I woke up at 7. Felt like i was getting close and i wasn't focusing on a technique i was just kind of falling asleep. Didn't make it all of the way though and couldn't get back to sleep at this point so only a few short dreams remembered. I'm hoping to have a nice long lucid before thursday, we'll see how it goes ::D: 

June 27 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

You'll get it one day man, and after that it's going to get easier and easier  :smiley:  Also make sure you tune in on IRC on thursday!

----------


## tblanco

I think the hardest thing about wilding is you can't get excited about it. If you are excited about LD then the wild fucks up. When i do it, i have a fan running and i just listen to the fan while i go to sleep. I also imagine some of the things i want to do when i LD, but in like a blah autistic way.

----------


## Matte87

Yeah exactly tblanco. That's why you should try to just focus on the things you see, or induce a scene. Without really paying attention to what you're doing but trying to stay conscious at the same time. Tricky business haha. But it's not that hard once you get the hang of it  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Thanks for the tips guys. I'm determined to get it down so I'll stay persistent :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

No memories in the early morning and couldn't sleep later in the morning so...I'm hoping my early morning recall is just fluctuating or something. There have been times when i would have really long dreams in the early morning and i enjoyed that a lot. 

I can't stand the look of an empty space in my dream journal  :Pissed:  Hopefully its a one time thing. I still have tonight and tomorrow to try and knockout some tasks, if i do go lucid it would also break my 2 a month count  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Don't worry about not being able to recall something. I have days I can't recall anything 2-3 times a week  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

More non-lucids last night. I tried to MILD every time I woke up but it didn't slip into any of my dreams. What do you do to MILD Matte? I've only gotten it to work once maybe twice myself, but when it did it seemed so simple like i could use it all of the time. 

A dc said something kind of interesting in one dream.("He lastly says something like, what do you expect of the sub conscious."(sounds like he was giving me a hint i was dreaming))June 29 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I'll either continue working with WBTB MILDs tonight, or I'll work with WILDs and DEILDS. Maybe a bit of both, we shall see...

----------


## Matte87

That's alot of fragments man. I laughed at "For whatever reason i start humping the doll" haha. I repeat my mantra which usually is "I'm dreaming" and visualize myself saying just that in a dream. Also I try to look forward to getting lucid, and visualizing myself doing whatever tasks I've set up.

----------


## hashmash89

Slept really late trying to ld but no luck. Had insane recall though. I'll just post a few interesting ones from last night here, the entire entry is kind of long. 

(Had a dream where i think it is today in waking life. I look at the clock and it says 12 something. In the dream me and my family are going out to eat or something and we are leaving about one. In the dream i rem that i have the lucid dreaming class chat at that time and quickly try to get out of it. I rem talking to my mom about it and she didnt want to go either, I rem asing her if she thinks that dad will mind.)

(I rem traveling somewhere. I am in like an airport or something similar where alot of people wait to get on something. I think instead of a plane its like a tram or something im really not sure. I just rem it being up in the air and suspended by wires kind of. (I remed this because in waking life i was taking off my sleep mask.) It reminded me that in the dream i was sitting in the place waiting to get on the transport and i realized my sleep mask was on the whole time. It wasnt over my face but it was still strapped around my head, with the mask part over my hair. I rem taking it off and shoving it into my pocket. Cant seem to get more concrete memories of this dream.)

June 30 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## hashmash89

No lucids last night. Still had some entertaining dreams though. As awesome as lucid dreaming is i just love keeping a dream journal. I rem my dreams better now than when i was a little kid. I love being able to look back four months and see what i was dreaming about then and compare it to now. Even if lucid dreaming didn't exist i would still keep a dj  ::D: 

July 1 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

Seeing the non-lucids as great adventures and amazing experiences is a great way to stay motivated. I have faith in you man  :smiley:  good luck this weekend and visualize and KNOW you will do the task we talked about  :smiley:  I'll be gone for a day or so. Back on Sunday.

----------


## hashmash89

Only had one non-lucid this morning and could not get back to sleep. I may try to take a nap today but i usually dont have much recall from naps. I'll probably just hope to have some rem rebounds tomorrow morning.

July 2 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## hashmash89

Came really close to WILDing this morning. Its funny, a few seconds after giving up I was in a dream and completely unaware. When i woke up from the dream i didn't even realize i had fallen asleep so it took me a second to comprehend what happened. Fun stuff  ::D:  I plan to sketch out my academy room today. I'll post it up when i finish.

Came close to a DILD this morning too so i should be making my first academy visit soon. 

July 3 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

Once again I'm amazed by your recall  :smiley:  You should start reality checking each time you're in class man. It's a big dreamsign for you. Looking forward to the sketch  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Woke up a few times throughout the night with very little recall. Woke up around 8 and did a half assed WBTB MILD. It worked and I had my best lucid dream to date!  ::D:  I finally got some dream control going and had a blast! Btw onnly task I did was tell a dc im dreaming. I did attempt to teleport but didnt quite pull if off

July 4 The Teleportation Device - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

This is the room i will be visualizing for the castle


1: Magic chest to manifest small items
2: Magic painting with different picture everytime(for fun and creativity)
3: Magic closet for manifesting larger items or summoning people
4: Meditation mat/Magic carpet, I'm hoping to fly this out of number 5 at some point
5: Open window, for flying 
6: When i get good at WILDing i plan to visualize getting up from here
7-8: Trap doors for teleporting

I'm leaving the other walls empty for now. I will add to it as i get more ideas. I'm hoping my dreams will fill them in for me with cool stuff. I want the color of the walls and floor and roof to be different everytime. We'll see if i can actually get to a room like this

----------


## tblanco

that's WAY awesome. I think i may steal your room. and congrats on finally getting your LD. I was SO frustrated in my dry spell and you just powered through.

----------


## lemonDrops

wow that lucid was awesome! next time don't close your eyes, i've also had problems with that.

----------


## Matte87

That is so cool! Two of you had epic Lucid Dreams. I loved that dream man. Lightning and smoking weed. Isn't it awesome how realistic it can get? The most memorable ones I have had, have been the most realistic ones. Good job on the task and nice try on the current one! Also the picture is great. Keep that in mind everytime you go to sleep. Visualize being in the room, touching things.

----------


## nito89

*Your dream was awesome hashmash!! And your drawing is pretty sweet too!
Im deffo gonna have the sickest bong in my room, hahaha!*

----------


## hashmash89

@tblanco; thanks dude, it was definitely nice to finally have a lengthier one. I was so excited when i remembered it i couldn't even talk, was so out of breath  :tongue2: 

@lemondrops; thanks lemon :smiley: , and true that about the eyes, i dont know what i was thinking.

@Matte87; thanks Matte, yes i was definitely impressed by how realistic and vivid it can be. The quality just seems to get better everytime. I will be sure to visualize the room  ::D: 

@nito89; thanks nito, Lol tbh i thought about drawing a bong in there... but i didnt want you guys to think thats all i think about  ::D: 

Had a non-lucid and two non-lucid fragments this morning. Would have liked to try another WBTB MILD but had to get up for the day. 

July 5 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

Haha still the dreaming about dreams, nice. RC whenver you see Jessica. She seems to be in your dreams alot  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Well i had jury duty today so i had to wake up super early and missed much of my dreaming time. I still rem one from the early morning but its pretty fuzzy.

July 6 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Im hoping for some nice rebounds tonight, either way im just excited to get some dreamtime.

----------


## hashmash89

Had some short fragmented non-lucids this morning. I didn't really try to ld last night or the night before; still excited about the last one  ::D: , but i plan to start trying again tonight. I'm thinking i will continue working with WBTB MILD.

July 7 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

Ah too bad on the RC in the dream from yesterday. Sarah, your dream girl huh?  :wink2:  Being that tolerable to weed. When do you intend to do the WBTB?

----------


## hashmash89

Haha not quite shes actually my ex  ::D:  and if she saw something like that irl i would be in big trouble  :tongue2:  I was thinking i would do it either the first or second time i wake up, whatever is closer to six hours after i went to bed. I plan on using the "i'm dreaming" mantra again.

----------


## Matte87

Ah okay haha. Alright then, get psyched, get pumped! Visualize and get the butterflies fluttering! Good luck man  :smiley:

----------


## grischkaja008

Cool dreams anyway !  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Had some non-lucids this morning. I tried a WBTB MILD but it didn't quite work out. I'll try again tonight or maybe a WILD. Some late night soccer really helped me get back to sleep throughout the night so if i exercise before bed again i'll definitely consider WILD. 

July 8 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## hashmash89

No dreams recalled this morning. Despite waking up several times i just couldnt piece anything together. I should have a shitload tomorrow though  ::D:

----------


## tblanco

looks like water is developing into one of your major dream signs.

----------


## hashmash89

Yeah it does seem that way. A bit strange though, considering i only go swimming maybe once or twice a year. I suppose it makes quite an impression on me.

----------


## Matte87

I've noticed that your dreams follow a certain theme for most of the night. That's cool man! Also if you guys would ever get lucid near water, try skating on it. It's an awesome feeling to go as fast as a boat on your feet. The water rushing by, the wind in the hair. Keep it up!  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

> I've noticed that your dreams follow a certain theme for most of the night. That's cool man! Also if you guys would ever get lucid near water, try skating on it. It's an awesome feeling to go as fast as a boat on your feet. The water rushing by, the wind in the hair. Keep it up!



They do seem to follow a bit of a theme, perhaps i could use this to my advantage. The skating on water idea sounds badass; i will definitely give that a try sometime.

Had pretty good recall this morning. I tried a WBTB MILD but just had a regular dream. I was wearing my sleep mask in a dream again which is interesting  :tongue2: 

"I compare the classes a bit more, while im doing this i keep pulling my sleep mask over my face, so im dreaming but i just see the back of my eyelids as i speak. I start to think, i hope im not annoying the class by talking too much. Dont rem much else but considering i had my sleep mask on and couldnt see i would think this was my last dream before waking up."

Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - Dreams of Hash - Dream Journals

----------


## Matte87

Haha going to sleep in a dream. I've done that a few times and it has ended in some kind of "Dream Induced WILD" or something like that. Pretty sweet. Which tasks have you set your mind on atm? Except Dream World Academy?

----------


## hashmash89

Besides dream world academy the main task im focusing on is finding my weapon. I just watched the lord of the rings trilogy for the first time in several years and would really like to fight some orcs. My plan is to look for my weapon and then teleport to like the middle of the woods and have a small skirmish. Hopefully i'll be able to pull something like that off, we'll see  ::D: 

If i get to the acadmey, the plan is still to check out my room first. Then i think i would wander through some halls, and maybe try to find a dream cafeteria. I would also look for dream control practice rooms and perhaps start up an interesting conversation with some dcs. I'm actually about to go read the story and the other new threads for it, for inspiration.

----------


## hashmash89

Played some soccer again last night, hoping to help me sleep better. The first time i woke up i was too tired and lazy to dj or WBTB. Second time i moved when i woke up and couldnt recall anything. I got up for a bit, chanting my mantra the entire time. Went back to sleep but no ld, still had a nice little dream. 

July 11 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I actually dreamt about soccer so thats cool. The skateboard flash is cool too because just last night i was remembering the times when i used to skateboard.

----------


## nito89

*Lol - your dream was cool. nice and calm!...i really wanna have a skateboarding dream and be good cause,  I suck so =P.
Nice try with kicking the ball about as well, hehe!*

----------


## Matte87

Chillout dreams are nice. And that weapon task sounds good man. I wish you the best of luck as always for tonight!  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Played soccer again so was really tired the first couple times i woke up. I finally recorded a dream the last time. I wasn't really trying too hard to ld because i had to go somewhere this morning. Tonight i will try a WBTB, im feeling really confident about tonight  :smiley: 

July 12 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

When I read your dream I got the picture of the forest Belle is walking through in "Beauty and the Beast" just before the castle haha.

----------


## hashmash89

Haha nice  ::D:  I havent seen that movie in ages but i vaguely remember that scene. Doesnt she get attacked by wolves? im glad that didnt happen  :tongue2:  actually i may have preferred wolves to the redneck cult members

This morning i just recalled one dream. I have been slacking in the early morning, i keep moving when i wake up. I will work on it tonight as well as try a mild or something. I need to make sure to run before bed or something too, i didnt do anything last night and had a hard time getting back to sleep in the early morning.

July 13 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## hashmash89

Had pretty poor recall this morning. It feels like i just dreamt very little last night so im sure its nothing to worry about. I will focus on recall the next few days just to be safe.

July 14 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

Poor recall sucks. I had poor recall last night aswell...

----------


## hashmash89

Its all good, we shall make up for it tonight  ::D:

----------


## hashmash89

Had an interesting dream really early this morning. In the dream i could remember having a lucid dream earlier in the night. When i woke up i couldnt remember any lucid though. I really want to have one before the week is over, i will make it happen! ::D: 

July 15 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## nito89

*Cool dream hashmash, all the girls lined up... and you were just stood there silent, and checking them all out, right?  Haha!*

----------


## Matte87

A black ops woman, worried about her hair before a mission. Women... I get that alot aswell, that I have a memory of being lucid. Had that tonight aswell.

----------


## hashmash89

> Cool dream hashmash, all the girls lined up... and you were just stood there silent, and checking them all out, right?  Haha!




Haha what can i say, im dreamin  :tongue2: 





> a black ops woman, worried about her hair before a mission. Women...



LOL

Had good recall this morning, its nice to dream a lot again. I tried to go to sleep one last time for another round of dreams but was just a bit too awake. No lucids but i know i will have one either tonight or tomorrow night, maybe both  :tongue2: 

I have been taking my MILDs a bit further than i had before and i am really expecting results. There was one time this morning where i was so intent on saying my mantra, that i realized i had stopped so i began again and realized i was in sp. It was pretty awesome, though my surprise quickly took me out of sp, still cool  ::D: 

July 16 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

Ah dreams once again, nice. MILD is very effective in the long run, so keep believing in the technique and you'll start seeing consistent results. Almost did a WILD there, cool! Good luck!

----------


## nito89

*Mate you remember SO many different things its awesome, i usually just have one HUGE scene instead. Or maybe i need to work on my recall*

----------


## grischkaja008

It definitely seems you get back on track. Remember to keep it up!  ::D:

----------


## hashmash89

> Ah dreams once again, nice. MILD is very effective in the long run, so keep believing in the technique and you'll start seeing consistent results. Almost did a WILD there, cool! Good luck!



Thanks matte! I am ready for some consistent results  ::D: 





> Mate you remember SO many different things its awesome, i usually just have one HUGE scene instead. Or maybe i need to work on my recall



Haha im actually often jealous of your long and vivid ass dreams  :tongue2:  i usually have a lot of fragments like that in the early morning, like my first rem cycle.





> It definitely seems you get back on track. Remember to keep it up!



Thanks grischka! I'll be sure to keep working on it  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Well had some non-lucids this morning. Didnt record any early morning stuff as i was pretty unconscious of waking up and when i realized i was awake, it was too late for me to get any memories. That almost happened the last time i awoke but i managed to rem a dream, its kind of fuzzy though. 

I have to ld tonight...its gonna happen. Going to try MILD again

July 17 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## nito89

*Nice dreams bro. 
Lots of detail =]. Good luck on your MILD tonight!*

----------


## Matte87

Yeah that fantasy dream was cool  :smiley:  Imagine getting lucid in a fantasy world. Good luck man!

----------


## hashmash89

No luck last night. Oh well  :tongue2:  

I am gonna go ahead and focus 100% on recall this week. I was just reading some old entries from april and may(when i was focused 100% on recall.) I was really impressed by how vivid and long these entries were and i really want to get back to that point. 

I will still be reality checking and i couldnt live without meditative awareness(ada), but i dont plan to try any MILDs or WILDs. Hopefully a week off from MILD and proper WBTBs will make them 100x more effective!  ::D: 

July 18 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

Alright man, perhaps taking your mind off it might release some pressure, and even make you lucid  :smiley:

----------


## tblanco

momentum works in both directions, matte speaks truth. It's just as easy to get ramped up as it is to get frustrated. I begin to wonder if the ultimate goal is to just do the work with detachment.

----------


## lemonDrops

I know it worjs perfectly. taking a break for several days (and i mean even without rcs and mantras at all) did give me a push in lding like i could never imagine.its like a reward for all the hard work

----------


## hashmash89

Thanks guys! Im sure a break from *trying* to ld will work wonders.

First night of recall focus went pretty well, just need to sleep more.
July 19 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

My favorite from this morning
I rem being on an amusement park ride, with no one i know. Im riding in some like ball that gets flung from side to side on this ride. I rem there being a kind of chubby lady with a huge smile the whole time. We soon realize that our ball is loose and we are being flung farther than we are supposed to. The ball begins to slam into the ground when we go to a certain side. I rem there were also like wires or some kind of horizantal element that the balls are supposed to go over, but each time it seems we wont make it over, still do though. 

I rem the smiling lady saying something about this being dangerous. I rem considering it and just letting go and not caring what happens. I think about this as it once again slams into the ground, dont rem much else.(I like this dream because last week i was on a rollercoaster in waking life and my seatbelt came undone. Rides going bad is a dreamsign for me so i thought i was dreaming. I wasnt and eventually had to let go and stop caring so i could enjoy the rest of the ride. Its also interesting because im going to an amusement park today.)

----------


## Matte87

What a crazy amusement park ride haha. Yeah I think it will do you good man  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Recall focus is going well  :smiley: 
July 20 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Today and tomorrow ill be taking a short tolerance break, wont be smoking any weed. I'm pretty skeptical about it making any difference really; except maybe not being able to sleep, but i could be wrong.

Favorite dream from last night 
Have a flash of being at school, outside in between two buidings. In the dream its supposed to be college but it doesnt look like any specific schools ive been to. As i walk from one building to another, i suddenly become a bit more aware than before. I really start paying attention to some classical music being played by a few, i think two, people outside. I see one playing the cello, didnt get a good look at the other but i assume they were playing the violin. I began walking, now listening to the music and trying to immerse myself in the moment. It was very beautiful. 

While doing this that guy matthew s walks up and i start talking to him. I asked him, are you conscious of this music, as i looked over to the musicians. He said no, as we walked inside. I belive at this point he turns into alexis. We walk in and we are in like a cafeteria type of building. To my right that guy jade is talking to everyone on a microphone. Me and alexis start heading in the other direction. Jade begins to say something like, oh i know them. We turn around and he is pointing to me and alexis and then also includes a tall blonde guy to my right, in the dream i think it was supposed to be nathan from middle school. Me and alexis say, yeah we all went to stevens. Dont rem past this.

I like this dream because my awareness was slipping into it. I also like it because of the blissful feelings i got from being in the moment. It amazes me how intense these feelings get so quickly in dreams.

----------


## tblanco

hey you might want to pick up some meletonin to help you sleep. No drowsy morning, good dream recall. I like that you were listening to music.

----------


## hashmash89

Thanks tblanco

Yeah a friend actually recommended i try melatonin just yesterday. I've been thinking about giving it a shot but i really just dont know much about it. I also dont want to get to the point where i feel i have to take it every night. 

I'll probably give it a try after i do a bit of research. Maybe i can just use it on days i dont exercise much or if i am having a particularly hard time getting to sleep.

----------


## Matte87

Yeah man try it out, or do some heavy hardcore exercising an hour before bed, you'll pass right out  :smiley:  And from what I've read, people who quit smoking weed, have had epic recall afterwards, so I definitely thing you're going to dream more. Good luck man!

----------


## hashmash89

Thanks matte. Although better recall isn't the reason im taking a break, it will still be interesting to see any differences. The last time i took a tolerance break, in april, i had two random lds so who knows. 

I will definitely be sure to exercise like crazy before bed. Im thinking about getting some melatonin to try tomorrow but still have not made up my mind.

----------


## Matte87

Ah, but the recall will be a nice added bonus. Incase you type a whole Wall of Text, typing out your favorite dreams is a great idea  :smiley:  Makes me not seem like a douche for having trouble reading 2 pages of dreams haha. I still want to know all the good parts  ::D:

----------


## hashmash89

Haha yeah i thought you might appreciate the "favorite of the night"  ::D:

----------


## hashmash89

Well i couldnt sleep last night so i went ahead and smoked a bowl before bed, after not smoking all day it actually hit me pretty hard  :tongue2:  I'll see how it goes tonight

Had pretty good recall. I feel this recall focus is really doing me some good. 
July 21 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Running up a mountain chasing orcs with longswords but there are deer in our way, i pick up a broadsword, dont rem anything else/

*Flash of being in a lab, they are doing some kind of experiment on all of the adults. We're in a huge circular room with a spinning thing in the middle, we are all strapped into seats on the spinning thing. It spins us around, all the while on the outside there are two labworkers talking in microphones. It reminds me of 1984 or something because i can tell they are trying to limit us with these experiments and that they work for the gov. 

The machine stops and as we slow it puts jumpsuits on for us. I rem one lady with a mic saying something about children, and how we arent like kids anymore. We get off the machine, jessica is there. We start to leave but first i go up to the short lady with the mic and start mocking her. First i say thank you really sarcastically and grab a piece of paper from her hand. Jessica starts laughing, i say something else but dont rem

----------


## tblanco

those Orc Dreams are pretty awesome. Have you been watching LOTR or playing Oblivion? Either way, keep going in that direction, that's how you go.

----------


## hashmash89

Haha yeah actually both lotr and oblivion.  Yeah i really enjoy those dreams, i still have yet to have a really good combat scene though

----------


## Matte87

Too bad you don't recall more from the orc dream, was probably filled with adventure  :smiley:  And BAD hashmash! No more drugs for you mister!

----------


## hashmash89

Lol i dont know what came over me  :tongue2:

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by hashmash89


Lol i dont know what came over me 




LOL, I do =P*

----------


## hashmash89

Well i managed to not smoke anything yesterday. I'm not sure how helpful it was, the first two times i woke up i immediately moved making it really hard to remember anything. I almost had a random lucid this morning though. 

I'm with austin and alexis and we are going to get elder scrolls 5. We are driving in alexis' car, i rem it being very squeaky the entire time, its cloudy outside, this dream is extremely realistic in appearance, the car is old and dark blue kind of grey. I just rem at the end of the drive, austin looks like he is sleeping in the back. We get to the store and austin isnt sleeping anymore, i notice the squeaking of alexis breaks again and consider saying something but i dont. Instead i ask no one in particular if they have their gamestop card, alexis says yes. 

We go inside and at first it looks like the fast food place i used to dream about. We head straight for a counter and there is a short girl with curly black hair and a black shirt working there. We tell her we want es5 and i see boxes for it on the counter. They look like collectors edition boxes and they are black with symblos and stuff for the game. When the girl hands it to alexis, i notice the aisles of games, austin is in an aisle. At this point i say, i cant believe we are getting elder scrolls, this must be a dream. 

I start doing hand reality checks but they fail one after another. I say it feels like it was just yesterday when we had another 5 months of waiting, i continue rcing with no luck. I rem thinking the girl behind the counter probably thinks im crazy because i keep asking if im dreaming. Didnt go lucid and the dream mustve ended soon cause i dont rem much else/

Pretty close  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by hashmash89




I start doing hand reality checks but they fail one after another. I say it feels like it was just yesterday when we had another 5 months of waiting, i continue rcing with no luck. /

Pretty close 



So so so SOOOOOO close!!!

Sweet dream though, ive had many a dream like that when you cant wait for a new game to come out.
For me atm its Star Wars: The Old Republic, Its gonna make WoW look like shit!

Its a shame your Rc's didnt work, but actually RC'ing in your dreams is a giant step in the right direction, id consider that a success 

Good luck!!!*

----------


## hashmash89

Thanks nito!

I hadnt even heard anything about that new star wars mmorpg. Just looked it up, looks pretty sweet!  ::D: 

Yeah the fact that i rced at all is nice, i just wish i mixed it up a little, maybe a nose pinch or something. When i rc in waking life i usually look at my hands, nose pinch, and check a clock a few times. This isnt the first time the hand rc has failed me  :tongue2:  hopefully its the last

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by hashmash89


Thanks nito!

I hadnt even heard anything about that new star wars mmorpg. Just looked it up, looks pretty sweet! 




You are most welcome! And lol, i may have just ruined your life too  ... I think its released December this year*

----------


## Matte87

Yeah I'm going to try out that game aswell, and aw too bad man! So close  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Well after a week of not trying to ld i was just super anxious to try one out. This morning when i woke up to write a dream and feed my dog, i chanted in my head, "i know im dreaming." Did this as i fell asleep and before i knew it i was awake in a dream. 

The dream was pretty unstable making it kind of hard to put in order but i think i got it pretty accurate. It was my longest ld yet, i wouldnt say my best though, i had a lot more fun in the last one. My goal as i went to sleep was to just kind of walk around and explore, get a feeling for the dreamworld like tblanco was saying. I did eat something though so thats one goal.

July 23 Briefly Exploring the Dreamworld - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

One thing i love about waking up from an ld is there is no gap in consciousness. You are aware of the whole process. Its fucking awesome!

Basic task complete:
i pick up a smal black fruit but its also juicy like its already been bitten into so i throw it in the street. i go into my yard, its day now and pick up a small blackish blue rock and eat it, it cracks in half with very little pressure in my mouth and becomes chalky, it tastes terrible, i spit it out. 

Does it count if i spit it out?  :tongue2:

----------


## nito89

*Such a long lucid man!!! If it was more stable you could have done lots more I guess! But that was awesome the summoning a skateboard with no effort at all!!! 

I might try doing what you've done and jus concentrate on recall for a week, seems to have worked so well for you!  keep it up man!*

----------


## hashmash89

> Such a long lucid man!!! If it was more stable you could have done lots more I guess! But that was awesome the summoning a skateboard with no effort at all!!!



Thanks nito! Yeah it was interesting when i took off on the skateboard, at first it felt like i was losing my balance, but then my balance just took care of itself. Next time i want to try some tricks!




> I might try doing what you've done and jus concentrate on recall for a week, seems to have worked so well for you!  keep it up man!



Yeah it definitely helped, saying mantras like "i remember my dreams" and trying to dj as many times a night as possible, including as many details as i can, helped get my recall back on track. And the break from MILD and WILD attempts, i think, is responsible for the effectiveness of that MILD. I hope they continue to work for a while  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

When I saw the purple text instead of green I got so happy for you  :smiley:  Very nice lucid man! Too bad you failed to teleport and bring out a sword though, but good job on eating that black/blue rock. Next time when you want to find yout sword, pull it out of your pocket which is endlessly deep or imagine having it on your back. Watching it materialize is very hard.

Good job! *** for you  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Didnt try to ld last night but im thinking i may try to mild again tonight.

Favorite from this morning:
 In the living room with my bro, rachelle, sister, wayne and some random dcs. Wayne leaves going back to houston saying he forgot something. Just remed earlier in the dream we were in the backyard and he kept asking how some haze was. He was sitting on a swing that doesnt exist in waking life. I rem telling him the haze is quite good. We go inside and he leaves. 

I start heading back to my room to smoke a joint but i dont tell anyone. Just as im heading back my bro says why dont you get a joint ready. I say i was about to but if i smoke with you guys it will be all gone and i wont even be high. They all start laughing, i say maybe ill roll two. I start heading back to my room, but really dont want to smoke two so i forget it and go back to the living room. They are watching soccer, i rem a random dc next to me commenting on a goal, we are watching like a highlight show. 

I rem watching and seeing a player named Harrard, in the dream i called him gerrard before correcting myself, in my head i compared him to gerrard and lampard and figured since he had ard in his name he must be good, he runs down the field a bit, the field looks really strange, there are like three players standing in front of him, he pretends to shoot and they all jump and flinch trying to block it as he pushes the ball around them. 

I say something about how good he is. Inspired by the play i kick a soccer ball to my sister, she kicks it back to me in the air and i volley it as hard as i can towards the tv. It bounces back without damaging anything. I say something to my bro and he seems annoyed.	

July 24 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## hashmash89

No luck with the MILD. Almost had a random DILD earlier in the morning.

"Rushing to get ready for a school final. I rem standing in my room facing the window, im wearing clothes from like highschool and i have like thirty minutes to get to class. I rem realizing this is a dreamsighn and even asked myself if i was dreaming but no lucid." 

I really have no idea how i didnt go lucid, i havent been in school since early may. I am glad i recognized it as a dreamsign though, hopefully i will think about it more next time.

----------


## Matte87

Whenever dreaming crosses your mind, make sure you really ask yourself if you're dreaming. And I also think, that you're afraid of fighting me in a lucid, that's why you're having a hard time  :wink2:

----------


## nito89

*Lmao, this is the one and only time ill ever have to tell you not to listen to matte, hasmash 
It's YOUR dream, YOUR world of purely YOUR creation. Just imagine when you summon a DC of matte that he is without any power and you have all the power, then own him!! One of us has to after the beating matte gave us, haha . 

No disrespect matte of course.
This idea of fighting eachother is really awesome, brings competition into it, I'm itching to become lucid and have a rumble lol.*

----------


## Matte87

First one to beat me in a lucid, gets 500 points  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*Haha! ima give it a try tonight!  been wanting to get lucid to attempt this task for a while!*

----------


## hashmash89

Lol you're going down matte. 

The air conditioning went out at my house so it was quite difficult sleeping throughout the night. Still recorded one dream.

"I rem playing soccer with my bro and possiblt my sister at pease. I show up later in the game and my bro is losing and complaining about the other team. Its some random dcs, one is this obnoxious dude you can tell is a dick. I start playing too making runs and getting open passes. 

I rem one specifically where i make a run from the side to the top of the 18 and my brother passes it, the dc is guarding me so i just wind up like im gonna blast it and he backs of, i try to just pop it up into the goal, we're using the football posts by the way, daytime but not too sunny, try to pop it but hit it wrong and it goes to the bottom left My bro runs over and kind of stands over it as it rolls in. 

I rem the one dc smelling like shit, i rem in the dream just really not likeing him. I rem after scoring a goal looking up at the sky and its darker now and the stars are out. I was blown away by how bright and numerous the stars were."

I got some melatonin but im kind of afraid to take it. Before last night i had been sleeping pretty well so im gonna wait until im having trouble sleeping consistently before i take some.

----------


## nito89

*Lmao, love how the one you dont like smells like shit!!*

----------


## hashmash89

> Lmao, love how the one you dont like smells like shit!!



Lol yeah that was funny

Tried a MILD this morning but no lucid. Had a cool dream

I rem walking into like a small hotel room. My sister and mom as well as my aunt jacki are in there, there is also a very young girl and an older male dc. When i get there my aunt is talking to the little girl, she is asking in a playful voice if im gonna sit down when i get inside, i do. The dream gets pretty strange, it turns out that this room is some kind of underwater vessel, we are on vacation and are about to head back across the ocean. The vehicle takes off underwater, the only way i can tell is out the front window of the room i can see underwater, its nightime and the ocean is like pitch black, i start to get kind of scared.

I say something about going during the day, saying it would suck to drown in the ocean in the middle of the night, some dcs agree i think some laugh. No one else seems worried about it so i just close my eyes to meditate and every once in a while open them to see our progress. LAter in the dream i open them and we are inside like an underwater cave, there are images being shown to us from the window, its like we arent traveling anymore but instead are in some kind of virtual reality thing. I rem as the images flashed by i could hear a mans voice narrarating, the one thing i rem him saying was something about the seasons while he showed season pictures. 

I still have my eyes closed the majority of the time, and the things the voice are saying usually dont encourage me to open them. Last thing i rem is not being in the room anymore, im outside of it, there is a small train track up to my right suspended in the air, the tracks go through the walls, a door opens and a bunch of water spills out, a small green bucket comes riding down the track. It has like another bucket on top that spins out water. A random dc next to me says its what we were riding in. It was so small i became very confused in the dream, wondering how we rode in that.
July 27 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## hashmash89

I was gonna try WILDs this morning but was having trouble getting back to sleep, i did manage to sleep some more, just wasn't aware of the process. Had another water dream, too bad i didnt rc, gotta remember that dreamsign.

i rem being on vacation at some hotel, and i want to go swimming. I rem asking my family if anyone wants to go but no one does, my sister starts pulling out this old school game twister, i try to get her to go but she doesnt want to, i say that game is lame, im going swimming as i leave. Outside i notice we are not on the bottom floor, there are two soccerballs on the ground, a dude runs up the stairs and goes straight down another set, another dude runs up, he has a muscle shirt and red hair, he stops and turns around, in the dream i think hes going to get one of the soccer balls but instead he starts talking. He says something about his clothes. 

Next thing i know im down in the pool. The pool area is huge and there are two large pools. One of them is on a balcony looking out over the other. Im in the one on the balcony, there are a bunch of little kids playing and i rem a dad with his kids. Down in the lower pool they are playing catch, the ball edns up on the balccony on the far side of the pool, i swim over to get it, i do just as a little kid runs up the stairs in dark blue, i toss him the ball, the ball is dark blue with some rips in it. 

The dad starts to play catch with his kids, when i am looking away i get hit by the ball, it bounces and floats behind me towards the group of little kids on the balcony. I jump backwards splashing into the water and trying to grab it at the same time. When i splash all of the kids start screaming playfully. I get the ball and throw it back to the dad, i rem him being a really big black dude. Dont rem much else
July 28 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

Cool dreams man! The first one sounded like a cool adventure, and reminded me of WoW actually haha. Too bad you didn't get lucid.

----------


## hashmash89

Went to bed a bit later than usual, couldnt rem any dreams until after a rem cycle or two. Remed a flash, started my mantra and went back to sleep hoping for a MILD. Started a crazy dream, i go lucid at the very end but cant get control of the dream 

July 29 Lost in the Void - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
 Had a dream that i was in my house in the living room area, no lights are on in the whole house as if there is no power. I dont know how this all starts exactly but there are two armed gunmen in the house, they are in the study, its quite dark in all of the rooms so i dont actually see them. In the dream i feel like there are supposed to be cops or something helping us but never see any. I rem going out into the study, still cant see anything, i hear one of them say something about fighting their way out, im really low to the ground when they say this, as they do i look up and imagine red bullets flying overhead. 

I leave the study and walk into the living room. I see a small sawed off shotgun on the ground. I pick it up and walk back a bit towards the kitchen. When i do there is a fat guy with a gun in the dining room, he is pointing the gun towards my back door, i walk into my kitchen and get behind a counter for cover, i point the sawed off shotgun right at him and shoot, the blast hits him right in the chest and he falls to the ground. 

I thought he was done but when i look back he is lying prone and still pointing his gun towards the back of the house, my sister walks out of the hallway and he begins to shoot at her. I point the shotgun at him again and shoot but it wont fire, i walk up to him and start hitting him in the head as hard as i can with the shotgun, i rem it even hurting my hand to swing so hard. I knock that guy out, but rem there is another one in the study, i ditch the gun and head to the back of the house. 

Im pretty scared at this point in the dream as i have no self defense, i tell my sister to follow me and i walk into my brothers room. My sister doesnt listen and is acting like everything is normal, she goes to her room. I peek out into the hall and call her again, i look the other way and see a shadow walking through the living room, im really scared at this point, my sister finally gets in the room and i slam the door shut and lock it, just as i sense something coming down the hall, the timing was way too close. Still quite scared i start to panic a bit, i dont know if it was a defence mechanism but i realize im dreaming. 

I say outloud i am dreaming, and instantly all the fear of the situation is gone. Its extremely dark in my bros room so when i realize it the dream fades to darkness and im in like a void, i focus on trying to enter another dreamscene, i rem the dark changed to a bright white light and i saw the number 37 i think, it looked like the adress to a house or something, still trying to renter a dream until the 37 is gone and im just staring at my eyelids.

Day 1 of normal task complete, 1 dream 1 frag, do frags count?

----------


## Matte87

What a dark dream man. Nice job getting lucid! Too bad it was in a dark dream. They usually don't last very long from my own experiences. Try flipping a light switch next time. Nah I think it has to be actual dreams. Atleast a few rows of text. Not that you're going to have any trouble getting 2 dreams a night 4 nights in 14 hehe.

----------


## nito89

*Matte is right man that was dark! Don't you just hate it when DC's have no idea what's going on, it's like WISE UP MAN YOUR ABOUT TO GET SHOT!!!! lol. 
Nice one on becoming lucid too .*

----------


## tblanco

It's inspiring to see you getting lucid.

----------


## hashmash89

> What a dark dream man. Nice job getting lucid! Too bad it was in a dark dream. They usually don't last very long from my own experiences. Try flipping a light switch next time. Nah I think it has to be actual dreams. Atleast a few rows of text. Not that you're going to have any trouble getting 2 dreams a night 4 nights in 14 hehe.



Thanks Matte, i was so relieved when i realized i was dreaming. Thats the first time ive become lucid during a scary dream. Hopefully i will start going lucid any time i have a scary dream. 





> Matte is right man that was dark! Don't you just hate it when DC's have no idea what's going on, it's like WISE UP MAN YOUR ABOUT TO GET SHOT!!!! lol. 
> Nice one on becoming lucid too .



Thanks nito. Lol yeah it sucks when dc's are all oblivious  ::D: 





> It's inspiring to see you getting lucid.



Thanks tblanco  ::D: 

Woke up once about 5 hours after i went to sleep, remmed a dream. I couldnt go back to sleep afterwards, but was really comfortable so i didnt get up or anything. Im pretty sure i slipped into dreams several times but i was too unconscious of it, it was such light sleep i couldnt tell if i had been to sleep at all. I finally got some good sleep around 8:30 im thinking and woke up about a bit more than an hour later with a dream.

Favorite from this morning:
In corpus in a hotel right next to the water. I walk out onto the balcony and there are some random dcs there, a young couple. When i walk out, daytime with cloudy gray sky, the guy asks me something like, how would you like holding a new baby when you come to padre, i knew he meant like what it would be like to take your kids there for the first time or something. I tell him, yeah man thats a pretty beautiful experience.

At some point water begins splasing up to the hotel quite hard, it makes it up and over the balcony. We get hit by the first wave, i rem tasting the salt water as the water splashed over. Another wave is coming and we head inside, the first thing i think is, i wonder if it will flood the whole hotel, i even rem briefly entertaining the thought that this is very similar to a reoccurring dream i used to have. I rem the beach stuff, specifically rem boogie board, getting  washed out to the water by the waves. Dont rem much else.
July 30 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I used to have this dream all of the time growing up, i would be at a hotel on the water and the waves would keep coming in closer and closer. Some times it didnt get very far. Other times it would slam against our window several stories high, flood the hotel alltogether, stuff like that.

----------


## Matte87

Hmm, sounds like a tsunami dream to me. I don't really have dreams today that I used to have as a kid. Lucky me though, most dreams I remember from back then were about me being chased or taken prisoner  :tongue2:

----------


## hashmash89

Haha yeah dreams from back then were usually pretty crazy. Mine were mostly about the end of the world but i did have some where is was chased, not fun. I rem a dream from when i was young when a nuclear bomb hit nearby, i got up and started running from the blast, i realize the blast is catching up with me and i want to die as quick as possible, i jump down and the blast hits me, i begin taking deep breaths trying to get as much radiation or fallout as possible, i just rem the air being really hot, i wake up still breathing like this. Cant rem exactly how old i was when i had this.

Only recalled one dream this morning, another school dream, not much happened. I have had trouble sleeping a few nights in a row now so im gonna go ahead and try out some melatonin tonight. 

July 31 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## hashmash89

Well yesterday i recalled several dreams and today i recalled one. Didnt go lucid either days. I still never tried the melatonin, chickened out again. 

August 1 & 2 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Yesterday and today i was noticing i'm a bit more unconscious of when im waking up and this is making it harder for me to recall detailed dreams. Today it was pretty bad, i kept waking up and immediately moving, or not realizing i was awake and lying there thinking about something other than dreams. Im gonna focus on recall the next couple of days to combat this.

Hopefully i will have a random DILD, if not i will probabaly try MILD again friday or saturday morning depending on how the recall is going.

----------


## hashmash89

Recall was pretty good yesterday morning. 
August 3 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Last night i smoked like right before bed  :tongue2:  so this morning my early morning recall was really fuzzy. All i really remember is being at a water park and being on a really complicated slide/jungle gym kind of thing. Almost went lucid later in the morning though  ::D: 
August 4 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views 
I rem being in the backyard and something makes me think im dreaming. I look at my hands but only count four fingers, i do notice though that my hand is moving in a slight wave motion, but in the dream it felt like i was in control of this, but it still made me wonder. I continue rcing over and over but never go fully lucid.

----------


## hashmash89

Only remembered dreams once this morning, so more recall focus for me.

August 5 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

Nice dreams hashmash, too bad you didn't get lucid. Keep it up man!  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

August 6 Some Good Juice - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
I came super close to having a random DILD this morning.

*I rem walking through my house, going to the bathroom, there are huge houseplants in the hallway blocking it, two very big ones uprigt, and a third lying on its side with spilled dirt and water all over the floor, the pot is in a plastic container. When i see this i say im dreaming. I start doing hand rcs but they fail one after another, giving me the correct ammount of fingers each time. I still really thought i was. i rem thinking that in a recent dream my hand rc failed and i should nose rc just to be sure, i start pinching my nose and trying to breathe, i can breathe but it feels like the air is just slipping through because my nose is runny, i continue doing this but never go fuly lucid.

When i remembered this dream i just had to try a MILD, started my "i know im dreaming" mantra and before i knew it, i was awake in the dream.

I was having my reocurring dream where i have a school assignment that im not ready for, and its due. Im in the house walking out to the study thinking about it when i realize its a dream. Instantly all of the anxiety about school melts away, I hand rc and my two middle fingers are very short, i get so excited and yell im dreaming, i run out to the garage, when i realzed i was dreaming the door floated closed, i kick it right back open. 

Rachelle is sitting in the chair out there, i tell her lim dreaming, she seems to believe me and gets really excited, i tell her to smile, she does, i continue to ask her to smile bigger and bigger wondering if her face will stretch or something but it all looks pretty normal. I stop that and walk back into the dining room. I decide to nose pinch, i do so and for the second time tonight take some dream breaths, it felt the same as in the previous dream, almost as if i was able to breathe because my nose was runny or something. I rem my goal is to stabilize using senses, i look at my hand, two short middlefingers again, just as my sis comes in from outside. 

Shes wearing a strange hat and shades, the hat is pink, i tell her, we are dreaming bitch, she says whatever bitch and starts walking down the hallway, i laugh and say dude we really are dreaming though, as i spin around. I rem my goal and head to the kitchen, i open up the fridge and grab a carton of red juice. I take a swig, it tastes very fruity but at the same time more hearty and wholesome then juice in waking life.  While drinking juice i rem wondering how long this dream will last. I remind myslef that the longer i believe it will last the longer it will and i stop thinking about it. 

After the juice tasted so good i want to try some good weed, i also want to complete my task, i start to head back to my room when i notice there is no curtain on the door, its overcast outside, our neighbor comes to the front door. I get in the hallway, rachelle and my sister are talking about my neighbor, saying they could hear her walking up from where they were, i hear this and think about it too much and i lose lucidity. 

We go to the door, my neighbor is telling us some story and somehow i was involved. She hands me a warrant for my arrest and tries to give me a hug, in the dream im very angry and say please dont try to comfort me right now.

This is the first time i have ever lost lucidity, i definitely dont want that to happen again so next time i will be sure to chant "im dreaming" as i attempt my tasks.

----------


## Matte87

Very nice! I can tell you're super excited when you're lucid haha, good job man  :smiley:  Close on the task, but all 5 senses has to be activated, not just 2. You did do the "Interact with the enviroment" task, so a *** for you!

----------


## hashmash89

Thanks matte, Haha yeah i get really excited, especially if im getting out of schoolwork  :tongue2:  Wish i wouldve remembered to wreak some havoc. Thats def gonna be my main priority next time

----------


## Matte87

Haha yeah I'd love to read that one  :smiley:  Good luck man!

----------


## hashmash89

Had pretty decent recall yesterday,
August 7 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Not so much today, just got a frag so i didnt bother putting it in my online dj. I was moving immediately after waking so i blame this. I'll work on it tonight. 

at school playing some cards, member that dude mando was there, just rem yelling out some funny stuff in the class, rem yelling i dont like my cards

----------


## Matte87

Cards, your magic cards? Haha  :smiley:  Has the recall been good for the past two weeks? Will you complete the normal task?

----------


## hashmash89

Haha yeah, since we played i have actually been having a lot of magic dreams  ::D:  and recall has been good, i should complete the normal task for sure 

Dreams have been a bit uneventful lately, hopefully they will be a bit more exciting the next few days.
August 9 & 10 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## hashmash89

I have been so lazy with my early morning recall lately, i really want to get it going again. 

I woke up this morning to feed my dog, i started my "i know im dreaming" mantra and went back to sleep. Had an interesting lucid dream afterwards.

You're Out of Here Had a dream i was in my bros room talking to rachel about something, i go into her bathroom and keep talking, as i finish a sentence i turn around to look more torwards the door. Somehow i can still see rachel from here, but there is also a complete stranger in the bathroom with me. It looks like a lady who lives across the street, except younger and her hair looks to be dyed white or something, she is looking at me and has a very creepy smile. When i see her i freak out and start yelling at her, who are you, get the f out of here, she just smiles and walks away from me into my bros room, she gives me an evil vibe. For some reason in the dream i just get so scared by this lady, i follow her into the next room and grab her by her hair, when i do this i say to myself, im dreaming. Im still quite frightened by how sudden the lady appeared and i have no proof its a dream yet, dont rc because im holding the ladys hair, so i decide to toss her out the sliding glass door. I fling her by her hair towards the door, she goes flying through it at high speed, breaking glass and then flying across the backyard and hitting a side fence. When i did this rachel said , whoah and was quite surprised. I just rem thinking, that was a pretty sweet way to get rid of someone, unfortunately i opened my real eyes here.

Unfortunately i used super strength so i guess it doesnt count for the advanced task  :tongue2:  Was still quite fun/funny to send a demon lady flying across the yard  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Haha cool dream!

----------


## hashmash89

Been busy the past few days

Havent been having the best recall lately, im working hard to get it back to where it used to be. I still manage to rem a few dreams each night but not near as much content or detail. 

I was giving it some more time before i tried to ld again, but this morning i had an awesome random DILD  ::D:  Despite some fas afterwards i remed it quite well and completed the super power task!

I go lucid in my bros room when something happens with my cat to make it obvious, i get really excited and start running around the house frantically. When i calm myself down i take a good moment to stabilize the dream, rubbing my hands together and controlling my breathing, everything feels really stable and looks good, like waking life, my pinky and ring finger look quite unnatural and sometimes nonexistant, i also rem seeing a random stranger in my house but i just ignored them. 

I quickly try and think of my goals, i actually have a really hard time remembering them in this dream but i finally remember i am supposed to use super powers. I go outside to try to fly, I start flapping my arms like wings and jumping in the air like an idiot, it doesnt work despite trying for quite a lot of dream time, for a moment i was hesitant to act so silly outside but a few more reality checks gave me the confidence. 

After trying for a while i hear someone call me, they say hey. I turn to my right and in my yard is this dude i used to know from high school soccer, frank. He has no legs and is sitting down in the grass with a collection bowl for money. He tells me that to get it to work i have to go visit Arsenal, in england. I had no idea what he meant but i just said ok, when i did i rem seeing a bunch of dudes in arsenal jerseys in my minds eye, when i stop seeing them i am back in my house, while in my house i can hear a song by rishloo playing, cant rem which one but i was jamming to it in the dream. 

I am excited and making a lot of noise, my bro yells at me from his room, i tell him were dreaming, hes no longer upset but starts asking me if i rem dreams like this every night. I told him my recall has been bad lately and not every night. I head into the living room and decide to try and play with some guns. I go get my airsof gun out of the garage and try to imagine its real, i point and shoot it at the back of my house but nothing. 

Next i go into my living room and try to grow dragon wings to fly with, doesnt work no matter how hard i imagine. I rem my bro, who is sitting on the couch now, said i just need to try harder and had some other shapeshifting tips. At this point i decide to try pyrokenesis. When i get the idea i grab a lighter from my pocket, its blue, i light it, i move my hand over and around the flame and then take my hand away from the flame, a flame follows my hand and then goes out. I try again, this time i get a nice flame in my hand and throw a fireball across the room, at my bro who is now sitting on the couch, the firebally was pretty small but when it hit it flared up. It hit his shirt and had no effect on him or the shirt. I continue to bend the fire for a bit. 

I cant rem what but here something causes me to close my eyes and i quickly lose the dream, i think to myself, ok lets just wake up so we can write this down. I focus on waking up and not going into another dream, this starts a quite long fa. 

I remember waking up and its already past 10( i have to do something at 10 today) I am with jessica and we are getting ready to go. Shes telling me about her dreamss and i tell her i had a pretty nice lucid one, i especially mention the succsesful firebend. We are sitting in my living room eating some weird wraps with red tortillas. I keep trying to find a way to write down my lucid dream in the fa. At one point i was gonna write it on some napkins but finally i tell jessica im gonna go get my computer to write it down. I think i may have one other fa after this before finally waking up. Still remembered the lucid quite well though.

----------


## nito89

*Man the dream was cool... Especially the firebending part!

Congrats on getting lucid =]*

----------


## Matte87

Haha I was reading your entry and from your brother's perspective it must have been funny. You trying to do all kinds of stuff but failing  :tongue2:  Awesome job on the task, that flame trick I use worked like a charm for you too it seemed, *** for you my friend.

----------


## hashmash89

Thanks nito and matte, it was definitely a fun one. And yes thanks for the advice on the firebending matte  ::D:  it worked quite well

My recall has been really slow the past week i guess. Luckily today i remed dreams like im used to, only got five though. Im aiming for that six  ::D: 
Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - Recent DJ Posts - Dream Journals

Tried to go lucid so i could free fall but my MILD failed. I did have a cool dream in the early morning

Favorite
6:14 Have a flash of a dream where im in trouble with the law or something, first thing i rem is showing up at some bridge thats closed off, it seems to be kind of in a rural area at some kind of military base or sometheing. I just rem being near the outside of it and seeing a booth with a security guard. There is something by the booth that i know is explosive, i have a combat shotgun and shoot towards the booth, i think, its possible i used some other explosive. I shoot and it causes an explosion that im sure takes out a guard. I see another one running by a car, the car now on fire from the previous blast, i shoot it and it erupts in flames taking out the second guard. Now i have cops andswat after me, i run towards the front and break the window of a blue truck, just as i do this a swat team member from down the street and behind a telelphone pole starts taking shots at me. I hop in the truck and take off, im talking to someone on the phone now and they are helping me find a house for some reason. I rush to the house and they tell me to get inside, cant rem what they were having me look for. I get inside and head to the front door telling the people on the phone, im here. Just as i do a girl walks down the stairs of the house, she is my age and fairly attractive, with light brown hair. She asks me something, i follow her up the stairs asking if she wants to make out, she says no. :tongue2:

----------


## grischkaja008

Funny dream hashmash  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Cool rather than funny  :smiley:

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by hashmash89


 She asks me something, i follow her up the stairs asking if she wants to make out, she says no.[/COLOR]



LOL hashmash.... Nice try though =P*

----------


## hashmash89

> LOL hashmash.... Nice try though =P



Haha yeah it would've been nice

Well i havent gotten a MILD to work for a while now so i guess ill just keep waiting on that next lucid. Hoping to have another before the months over, that would be four this month, which would be a record for me.

Tasks:
I did finally manage to recall six dreams and frags in one night.
August 25 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

My favorite from last nigh, just a frag 
I rem being on a rollercoaster or amusement park ride that swings you around all over the place.I dont rem why but for some reason i strt to ride it with my eyes closed. I just rem being swung around in blackness and just thinking about it really.

----------


## nito89

*Yoooo hasmash good to hear from you!!

Some nice RPG based dreams there hashmash... And congrats on landing 6 dreams in one night, i think i only really ever remember the dreams from my longer REM periods.
Next time im lucid im gonna see if i can make a pact with a DC so they tell me im dreaming whenever i fancy an LD. That would be cool... Even the placebo would be pretty cool.

Anyway good luck matey! I dont think ima get the 6 dreams, i might try setting some alarms tonight though.*

----------


## hashmash89

Thanks nito! Yeah i have been a bit busy lately so havent kept up with my workbook as much. The idea to make a pact with a dc is really cool. I'd like to give that a try as well, it would definitely make things easier. I really just need to get into the habit of engaging my dcs more, im sure they could help me in a lot of ways, like how that one led you to the tattoo guy. But yeah if you could get a dc to tell you you're dreaming consistently that would be ideal!  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*Haha yeah it would be awesome.
Tbh, i think my recent spike in lucidity is something i took from you... I read that in your WBTB's you get up, begin your mantra until you go back to sleep. So ive started doing it about 30mins before bed time.
So i owe you a "thank-you".... THANKS! hehe.
Good luck tonight as well.*

----------


## hashmash89

Haha no problem man, thats whats so awesome about this class, helping each other go lucid and sharing ideas and whatnot. Good stuff! ::D: 

Didnt even wright anything in my dj this morning because i was up pretty late and had an early class, so i really just needed to sleep. I still didnt get much sleep so im hoping for some nice rem rebounds tonight. Gonna try to MILD, then my plan is to fly to a good height to fall from.

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by hashmash89


Haha no problem man, thats whats so awesome about this class, helping each other go lucid and sharing ideas and whatnot. Good stuff!



Haha, im sure Matte will be proud of us when he gets back and checks up on us 

Good luck with your REM rebound man.*

----------


## hashmash89

Yeah, we're definitely some grade a students  ::D: 

Only recorded one dream this morning. Tried to MILD with no luck, i may need to try a new mantra or something. 

had a dream i was in my room when i hear a noise from my  backyard, makes me worry there is something wrong with my dog. I go look outside and see my dog in the middle of the yard, its nighttime. I see shes in the yard and figure its safe but as i close the curtain i can see a dude on the deck, wearing failry nice clothes, short greyish hair, white dude. He knocks on the glass and tells me to open the door. 

At some point earlier in the dream my bro and sister had gone out front to check things out. When the dude knocked on the door i quickly run out the front and start yelling really loud trying to find them, but i cant, and no one yells back. I cant rem what happens, next i just rem waking up the next  day, i go to the backyard and its very nice outside, rach is sitting on a chair on the deck. I go to the deck and my broth is in the room out there, he points out that there is only 1 bud on a windowsill where apparently there used to be two. The weed looked like some good stuff, but apparently that dude from the night before had taken some. I just rem gettting pissed at first but then i rem thinking, at least he left us some.

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by hashmash89



 I just rem gettting pissed at first but then i rem thinking, at least he left us some.



Lol cheeky bastard stealing your MJ. 
I also wonder what would of happened of you went outside with the stranger and who he was. Nice dreams man!*

----------


## hashmash89

Thanks nito! The stranger didnt seem to have good intentions so i was hesitant to go out there, maybe he just wanted to smoke  :tongue2:

----------


## nito89

*Haha now that'd be something! I think if I get lucid tonight Ima summon you and have a spliff or two =]. Do some flying training or something!*

----------


## hashmash89

Haha that would be sweet! Get nice and dream stoned before taking off  ::D:  I'll have to try that as well! Hope you bring some dank dreamweed  :tongue2: 

Still no ld this morning. I didnt try any technique i was just hoping for a random DILD. I would really like to get one more before the month is over.

Did recall one dream, im in a hurry now so not gonna post it yet. Plan to MILD tomorrow morning

----------


## Matte87

Ofcourse I'm proud of you guys  :smiley:  Good job on the recall task hash! I'm crossing my fingers for you to get lucid before Thursday, believe in yourself! I love how you almost always dream about weed haha.

----------


## hashmash89

Thanks matte!





> I love how you almost always dream about weed haha.



Lol, i know, one track mind over here  :tongue2: 

Well, like sydney and nito my recall has been rather elusive lately. I didnt rem any non lucid dreams this morning, but in one of my last rem cycles i had a random DILD!

Weed Summoner: Had a dream that i got into the passenger seat of jessicas car outside of my house and we took off somewehre. As soon as we start driving i notcie that in the distance i can see the ocean, it spans the entire horizon despite being in a neighborhood. When i see this the first thing i think is im dreaming. I hand rc but it fails, i keep staring at the ocean and talking to jessica about it, we keep questioning it until i hand rc again and have some extra fingers. I yell,i knew we were dreaming, and tell jessica to stop the car. To my surprise she pulls over immediately, for some reason i thought she might keep driving, and i get out, telling her to follow me. 

We get out and stand in the middle of the street, throughout this whole dream i was hearing really strange sounds, i want to fly so i ask jessica to help me. I try to lift off but it doesnt work, before long i just suggest we smoke dreamweed instead. We head to my house, I get inside and hear a lot of noise again, i rem when i opened the front door it like ran over my cat, i knew i was dreaming so i didnt really worry about it, i rem my sister yelling something, i go to the back of the house and tell my sister were dreaming. 

I walk into my room and decide to try and summon some weed, i find an empty bag that was in my room irl and held it between my hands, imagining what it would feel like if a bud was in there. I do this for a few moments when i see lights flashing in the bag and feel a bud form in my hands. I look inside and there is a giant nug, i smell it and its kind of a mild skunky smell. I hand it to jessica and she takes a wiff, i start to get it ready on the table, the whole time reminding myself im dreaming, i dont rem rolling it up but we end up with a joint somehow anyway, i rem hearing all kinds of strange traffic noises, i look out the window and see nothing unusual. 

Then the dreams shifts, causes me to lose a little lucidity but only for a moment, im now outside on the deck, and it keeps changing into another deck ive never seen before, jjessica is smoking a joint, and these two dcs are walking towards us. She says something about them being her family or something and kind of hides the joint. They keep walking towards us until they are just standing next to us. I remind myself its a dream and decide to try and fly again, this time i stand still and just imagine i am weightless, i dont try for long and still no success. Instead i try to impresss some dcs, i decide to summon more weed. 

I find the same bag, on a different table on the deck, i do the same thing, the light flashses, this time i was trying really hard to get some purple weed. When i summon it i pull it out and show the dcs, they both seem very surprised. I get quite surprised too when i pull the bud out and it looks like a giant purplish turd. I rem noticing strange veigns in the bud/poo, and it was really sticky, not in a weed way though. I just rem handing it to one of the dcs, then i wake up.

Still cant fly, so couldnt do the falling task. I did tell jessica to pull over the car, if that counts for the passive basic task. I wasnt really prepared for this lucid and really had no plan for completing my remaining tasks, it was still a lot of fun though.  

I really need to make stabilization a priority of mine, i have a feeling this could help keep the dream from shifting on me so much.

----------


## nito89

*Nice lucid Hashmash!! Congrats on that.

For the falling task. Maybe try summoning a jetpack or something, or going inside a building like i did... I dont think i could fly that high either yet.
Good luck anyway!!*

----------


## Matte87

Hahaha and there goes another one of them weed dreams  :tongue2:  Nice hashmash! You actually asked a DC to help you fly aswell, so passive task completed  :smiley:  Want me to add "summoning" to your active task?

Yeah I think you need to work on your passive control when it comes to flying man. Once you get that down, doing it more actively will be easier. After a while you won't even need any tools to do it  :smiley:  Good luck!

----------


## hashmash89

Good idea guys, ill definitely plan to make some passive attempts at flying in my next lucid. I'm gonna do a MILD tomorrow morning in hopes of getting lucid, getting airborne, and then free falling to the ground  ::D: 

Recall has still been pretty limited and most of the dreams i do remember arent very exciting or even interesting. I did have a pretty fun/funny dream this morning.

I rem jumping or flying from tower to tower, huge lotr like towers scattered all over these plains. I get on one but cant find a way inside, i jump/fly further to my right until im at one of the towers furthest away. Im ttrying to find a significant one so i can do some damage to whoever is in charge, i know im working against some kind of evil force. I jump to a tower, i can see a door from the distance so i know i can get in this one, and i do. When i get in there the dream has a bit of an oblivion feel. There are chicks walking around all over the place, some dressed like angels and others like demons. I forgot that when i entered the tower it was called distress or something, for some reason this made me think that if i started trouble here, they would tell the main tower and i could find it that way. So when i get inside i start attacking all of these unarmed chicks with a sword, slashing away, a lot of them panic but some act as if nothing is happening, i take down quite a few before i decide to try and talk to one. I do and she says something about why they are dressed that way, they are some kind of preists or something. Dont rem much else.

I felt kind of bad about how mercilessly i was slashing these unarmed women but im pretty sure they were evil...

----------


## Matte87

Haha that's disturbing  :tongue2:  Make sure to join chat tomorrow if you can, nito has a few suggestions and I've got a great idea for a passive task  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Ok cool well i'll definitely be in chat. I just may not be able to stay the whole time because of a class  :Sad: 

No luck with the MILD. I woke up around 4 and for the first time in a long time had a lot of trouble getting back to sleep. Last time i rem seeing the clock before finally getting some sleep was around 7. Had a dream during this time, a school one.

Had a dream that me and a bunch of dcs show up for a class on the first day, i feel i knew the dcs but not sure cause cant rem any now, but i was talking to them as if i knew them at least/ We all go into class and sit in the back, i am one row in, and in the very back, some dcs i was talking to sit around me and i rem thinking i will like this seating arrangement. One dc says we will have to move and when i notice how empty the other side of the room is, i think they may be right. The teacher doesnt move us though, a dc to my left asks to borrow my phone, i hand it to him and he turns on my ringtone really loud, the teacher looks up and i grab my phone and show her that there was no call or anything, she seems annoyed. I rem at some point i had a dog toy, like a fluffly bone they chew on. Another part i have a banana and throw it to the front of the room, it lands splat. I think i was trying to get it into the trash but missed, the teacher didnt notice so i go pick it up, its splatted into a few different pieces now, as i picked it up i just rem wondering if people think i am being obnoxious.

----------


## Matte87

Ah it's okay, stay as long as you can  :smiley:  Also that sucks man, I hate not being able to fall asleep. Restless in class?  :tongue2:

----------


## hashmash89

Well my recall is still giving me some problems and unfortunately i have been a bit too busy to do anything about it. This week is looking better though, im gonna go ahead and focus on recall the majority of the week. Im hoping to still have some random lucids where i can work on tasks, if not i will start MILDing again next week. 

I've still been able to record a dream or two every night so i guess thats good, most of them are about school, nothing too exciting. Dont realy have any worth posting yet.

Tonight i will meditate before bed to build up my awareness, then i wil go to sleep with a "i rem my dreams" mantra. I will wake up after every rem cycle(hopefully) and lie completely still with my eyes closed, recalling my dreams.

----------


## nito89

*I'm having the same problem, mainly due to the fact im too lazy to journal >.<

Hope your recall gets back on track soon man*

----------


## Matte87

We all need to stop slacking with our DJ's  :tongue2:  It's just that I am exhausted and don't get enough sleep, but it's still not an excuse for not writing my dreams down. You'll get back on track soon hashi, don't give up! I'd cry if you did.

----------


## hashmash89

> don't give up! I'd cry if you did.



Haha you dont have to worry about that matte, lder for life  ::D: 

Early morning recall was non existant, after feeding my dog i started a recall mantra. Went back to bed and woke up in a dream shortly after.

Was at an amusement park with my brother and sister, just walking around in between rides. We are watching this huge ride that swings peoople all over the place when it comes loose and goes flying through the air. I rem thinking about how badly people would get injured because there is nothing protecting them from what they might crash into, It tumbles to the ground as me and my siblings talk and gasp about it. When this happens i start to question whether or not im dreaming. I start to look at my hand and quickly notice that my pinky is short and stubby like a thumb. As soon as i realize im dreaming it starts raining. 

I begin running around in circles and just  focus on feeling the rain and really being there in the dream. The rain starts to feel pretty intense on my skin, i even start singing that song "feel the rain on your skin"( :tongue2:  lol) Unfortunatel the stabilization didnt work too well and the dream started going black. I was in a void and i decided to try and teleport back to the amusement park. I imagine where i want to go and start screaming with the intention, screaming so loud that i worry i may be doing so in waking life as well, i start to see something appear, i try to use my hands to interact with it but i end up moving my "real" hands and can feel my blanket, 

as real as it seemed it turned out to be a fa, i rem getting up from bed and heading into the bathroom, dont rem what i do, i rem coming back and realizing i still havent wrote my lucid in my dj, i get ready to do so, dont rem afterwards, i awoke later pretty confused but still remembered the lucid.

I have yet to visualize this weeks tasks so i didnt really know what to do in this lucid, i guess it doesnt matter anyway considering it was so short. Nice to get another random DILD, it was a lot of fun  ::D: 

Remed one other frag September 6 Dancing in the Rain - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Still focused on recall, my main goal is to start remembering early morning dreams again

----------


## nito89

*Nice one becoming lucid hashmash, shame it wasn't for so long.

I bet you took all that time to journal in your FA only to wake up and have to do it again.... Really annoys me that does!! Haha.

Good luck for tonight. Ima try a WILD tonight as i haven't in a while.*

----------


## hashmash89

Thanks nito!

Haha yeah its so weird djing in a dream, you would think you would just go lucid again but nope. 

Good luck to you too man! I was gonna try a WILD when i woke up this morning but was just a bit too awake, may try again tonight as well  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Haha any lucid is enough to get my spirit up for a week  ::D:  Nice hash! And good. We need to play MTG soon, Nito is getting a deck aswell  :smiley:  You two vs me and my gf haha.

----------


## nito89

*Im on that matte*

----------


## Crow360

That's pretty unfortunate about the FA, I have been trying to get into the habit of doing RC's whenever I wake up, just in case I mis any of them (which I do), anyways Hashmash congrats on the lucid!

----------


## hashmash89

Thanks guys! Good idea crow, i have tried making rcs consistent when i wake up, but i need to practice more, it would be a nice way to turn silly fas into another lucid  :tongue2: 

That is awesome nito is getting a deck too! Yeah we should definitely play some 2v2. I have been working with some new decks so hopefully i can put up a good fight  ::D: 

Still having trouble remembering any early morning dreams. I remed several dreams when i woke up for good this morning. September 7 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Gonna continue focusing on recall, started visualizing the different tasks in case i have another random DILD, hoping to get some early morning recall going and then i will switch my focus to MILD and WILD

Favorite from this morning: Had a dream that i was driving down a rural looking road at nighttime, im driving and i see a car parked on the side of the road, next thing i know i run over some stuf and have to pull over. The car on the side got into a reck and ther is debris under my car. I get out while the owner and a cop are looking around. The owner is some dude with an orange shirt and really short hair. When he walks past me he smiles and looks at the cop. I know in the dream he can smell weed on me and i just hope the cop doesnt. The dudes car door is under my car i notice as well as a handle, i consider trying to drag them out but just wait. 

They figure out what to do with the guy in oranges car, and he has another dc with him now. Im leaning on my car when the cop comes up to me and without saying anything turns me around and starts checking me for stuff. I say excuse me can i ask what you are doing, he says something about weed, he continues to search but doesnt find anything. In the dream i am so relieved not to have anything. I rem the other dcs kind of laughing and i know they ratted me out. I tell the cop, i dont have any weed, you cant do shit. I walk to my car and get in, i tell the dcs, fuck you guys, way to stick up for a fellow stoner, as i drive off.

----------


## Matte87

Weed paranoia haha  :smiley:  Might want to cut down on that, perhaps you'd become a grand master lucid dreamer then  :wink2:  I like it that you visualize just in case, that's going to help you alot. Keep it up man!

Also, Magic after chat tomorrow?  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Thanks matte! Right now im trying to become a grand master without cutting down so we'll see how it goes  :tongue2:  I'm definitely down to play magic but im gonna have to leave early for that class again, if youre still on when i get back we can play, will probably be like 2 hours after i leave chat.

Well i woke up several times throughout the morning and was unable to remember anything each time, this makes me think my dreamsigns are changing, and that my old dreamsigns arent relevant to my dreams anymore, so they arent helping me remember them. Tonight i will write something in my dj no matter what, even if its just a feeling, sensation, idea, or whatever. Hoping to get my recall going for next week.

----------


## Matte87

Ah sorry I'm going to bed shortly after the magic session  :Sad:  I'm crossing my fingers for your recall to go up! Go with intentions instead of dreamsigns for now until your dreamsigns are stable. I've never found them reliable anyways.

----------


## hashmash89

Damn too bad, i dont know what i was thinking signing up for a class at that time. Well if you want to play sometime tomorrow let me know, i wander how my new decks will do. And yeah dreamsigns have never been too reliable for me either, usually i just use them like, if i know school is a dreamsign, when i wake up i think about school, and it triggers any dreams i had at school. I also think about, camping, soccer, water or amusement parks, certain friends or family that are in a lot of dreams, unfortunately none of these have been triggering memories lately so who knows what im dreaming about.

----------


## Matte87

Ah yeah I definitely want to  :smiley:  Have two new ones that needs to be played more. Be on chat or send me a PM anytime you want to play. I'm on for most of the day I hope.

----------


## hashmash89

Well yesterday my recall was pretty decent and i had a short lucid. My only complaint was that i was still having trouble remembering early morning dreams. Today i was able to rem lots of early morning ones, but i didnt write any down. I am gad to finally have some early morning recall again, if its consistent again tomorrow i will switch my focus 100% to going lucid and completing tasks  ::D: 

In the lucid i was gonna try an make the dream brighter, i tried verbal commands and i was gonna try and make the sun rise, but the dream turned out to be too short. 

Had a dream where i go lucid in my living room, i just know im dreaming, i rem keeping my calm this time and just walking around the living room looking around and trying to decide what to do. I rem to try to brighten the dream and try some verbal commands, noting noticable happens, i notice by looking out a window that it is dark outside, i figure i should try and make the sun rise, but rather than just walk otside i try to phase through the door. I walk up to the front door and jam my left shoulder into it trying as hard as i can to force my body through the door. No luck, the dream kind of fades and im in the void again, shortly after i must start dreaming again but not lucid.

----------


## Matte87

Too bad man, still nice that you got lucid  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Ok my focus is now 100% lucidity, hoping to get a few tasks done before thursday. Still didnt get my recall exactly where i want it but most of the time im too lazy to dj like i used to so its all good  ::D: 
September 11 & 12 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Weird/trippy dream from yesterday morning:
flash of being in the backyard of jessicas house or somewhere similar, i rme there being a humanoid lizard about as tall as a human as well, i rem it drinking some poison, and it talked to me about how its able to do that and what it is, saying there are all kinds of poisonous snake creatures, some take snake form but some could even be human, he was trying to convince me that someone i knew was one of these snakes too, and that they had been tricking me, he said something bout how thats how they had so much enegy to watch me or something, I akso rem the lizard chasing me like it was trying to kill me, but later in the dream i rem when it was telling  me all this stuff, i freak out and start panicking, and he starts laughing almost like its a joke and it doesnt mean to harm me at all.

Cool dream from this morning:
 I rem being in this like science lab, at first im fighting all of these skelotons, they are so far away i just pick them off through a sniper scope, the rifle shoots like blue lasers or something, this goes on for a while until a dc comes into the mix and i have to fight him. 

We are still in the lab in a large room with two floors. He launches a missle at me somehow, as soon as he does i take off around the room trying to outmanuever it, jumping up and down the stairs, but cant seem to shake it, i jump downstairs run to the left and then turn to face the missile, i fire three blue energy missiles at it but miss all three, the missile crashes but does i escape the damage. I quickly fire blue energy from my hand at the dc, a bald guy dressed like a warlock or something, i fire many blue things at him and when they are all about to hit him, i slam my hands together causing them all to blow, he falls backwords and a ball of colorful light appears in his head, this makes me think im making progress.

I'll be back on a bit later to check out everyone else's workbooks and dreams  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Awesome dreams  :smiley:  I love fighting dreams and trippy shit like that lizard guy. Stop slacking and get your ass lucid before Thursday  ::D:

----------


## hashmash89

Been really busy with school the past few days  ::thumbdown::  so i guess its not surprising the only dreams ive been remembering are insignificant school related ones

Havent managed to go lucid either, in fact the past two morinings i have tried my usual MILD routine but both times was unable to get back to sleep afterwards. Last chance tonight, im gonna really focus.

The two tasks im really focusing on are brightening the dream, and the good/bad deed. We'll see how it goes  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*Thats a shame about the school dreams man .
Mate we can do this. We got tonight, LETS GO!

Good luck!*

----------


## Matte87

*Matte87 transfers a bit of his powers to Nito and Hash* You're definitely going lucid tonight!

----------


## hashmash89

Thanks nito! With mattes powers we definitely got this!

*Harnesses mattes lucid powers ensuring a lucid dream* Thanks matte, that should do the trick  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Check out the chatlog for the last task! Or the progress thread haha. I hope my powers helped you  :wink2:

----------


## hashmash89

The past couple of nights i have really wanted to MILD but when i wake up to feed my dog i have been having trouble getting back to sleep. This has been my most successful time to try a MILD so i hope this passes soon. 

Only wrote down one rem cycle this morning but im really ready to get my recall back like it used to be. Im not gonna focus exclusively on recall, i still want to try MILD pretty much everyday at this point, but im gonna be sure to write everytime i wake and also try to get more and more detail each time.

Had a water dream and some randomness, nothing too exciting. Wasnt long enough to put in my dj so ill just post the entry here.
Going to bed 12:30-1
Goals: MILD, drink something
	622 had a dream i was at a swimming pool, in the dream it felt like the second pool i had been to, i rem before jumping in wondering if there was anything on the bottom, i know i was swimming with a dc whos supposed to be someone i know, i rem jumping in

*Quick flash of being out in garage and there are like pots going all around the room and they are somehow strung together, there is like a plastic cup and i fill it up with beans and seeds and scoop some out with a plastic spoon, have no idea why, 

just rem going up to one of the pots and messing with the string a bit, this causes all of the strings on all pots to fall and mess up, i just start laughing when this happens, my sister is there too and i believe she laughs, I think my dad was there too but he just seemed annoyed.

btw guys i find the last task to be quite hilarious, should be fun  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

What I think you need to do, is to just go with the flow with this low recall period you're having. Don't expect too much of yourself or you'll be disheartened. Everyone has dry spells. I get the feeling that you're getting more and more frustrated by each day and is losing motivation. So just relax man  :smiley:  Even taking a week off might be good for you. 

I've thought about the last task, and I'm not sure everyone wants to do that one  :tongue2:  I know you me and nito is up for it though. Hopefully we'll get more people on chat next time so they can decide with us.

----------


## hashmash89

Thanks for the advice matte! For a while i was getting frustrated but lately it hasnt bothered me as much. I like what you said about going with the flow though, thats the way to do it  ::D: 

Well im about to go to bed but i wanted to update really fast. Actually had pretty good recall last night, some fun dreams too Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - Recent DJ Posts - Dream Journals
Just ate a bunch of cereal with b6 and b12 so hoping for some nice vivid dreams tonight. My goal is to MILD and find something to drink.

----------


## nito89

*Nice dream hashmash. I like how your teacher knows your a joker  that cracked me up.
Good recall too*

----------


## hashmash89

Had some good recall last night. Unfortunately still no lds, only 1 this month, pretty disappointing after going from 2, to 3, to 4 last month. Im hoping for at least a second one this month, i guess ill be back on my two a month cycle. My MILDs have just been failling me, i either need a new mantra, a new technique, or i just need to give the MILD a break for a while so it can build up momentum. Didnt try a mild this morning so ill try tomorrow morning, hopefully itll work out.  ::D: 

September 21 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------

